# DTG Printer Company [AUSTRALIA}



## isssy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for a company in Australia (QLD preferably) but anywhere in Australia I dont mind.
I want so designs printed to sell online.
I am after a company that provided cheap and quality services. 
Thanks guys;


----------



## oxygenpromo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Isabella, PM me and I'll see if I can help. We are based in Sydney. Cheers


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

We can help as well. DTG printers since 2006. http://www.teejunction.com.au


----------



## KevinTSM (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,
If you haven't found anything that suits you, send me a PM and I should be able to help you, we are based in Sydney and DTG printing is our specialty.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

